
Reel-to-reel tape is the new vinyl - pmcpinto
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/5/9409563/reel-to-reel-tape-retro-audio-trend
======
6stringmerc
Sigh, as much as I love music, the slap fights about fidelity strike me as
such a waste.

In other words, after pushing so very hard for music to be able to be created,
sold, and transmitted globally in a reasonably effective format (320kbps, or
FLAC if that's your thing), finding ways to be elitist and anchored to a piece
of hardware in the living room isn't my cup of tea. There's no point in me
dogging on it, because it'd just be like criticizing somebody for owning a
Lamborghini Diablo VT Convertible because they can afford it, deal with the
headaches of maintenance, and probably don't achieve the performance potential
of the thing 90% of the time...I mean, when people listen to R2R units do they
turn off the air conditioning in their house? I bet some folks probably do!

I know many, many studios keep R2Rs on hand both as recording material but
also as a post-production effect. Good for them, seriously! There's a lot of
mystique and lore about vintage equipment, tube amps and all that, which has a
place - but does it invalidate the amazing advancements such as the Kemper
Profiling Amp[1]? Not in my book.

[1] [http://www.guitarworld.com/review-kemper-profiling-
amp](http://www.guitarworld.com/review-kemper-profiling-amp)

------
ddingus
I absolutely love R2R. The thing is, even moderate quality R2R decks deliver a
great audio experience. And they are fun in that fiddly analog way. Nice drool
piece. I want.

------
teilo
Just like vinyl, it still can't beat a properly mastered 44.1K 16-bit lossless
audio format.

Because science.

